# Sep 2015 Training Logs



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

September 2015 Training logs

Plans, goals, accomplishments or frustrations anyone?

I have a few dog show entries, one of which is weather dependent for Faelan and 2 which are for Brady -- an indoor arena so we shall see how it goes 

Other than that, classes and training in obedience, some rally and agility. I am currently thinking perhaps early next year for Brady's debut in agility. 

And of course, visiting my Towhee and perhaps her pups will be born this month.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Goal: CDX by the end of September. We'll have 4 cracks at it on the last 2 weekends of the month. I'm not too worried about the scores, as long as I get the same great effort from her that she's demonstrated in the run-throughs we've done so far. Right now, I just want to get the title out of the way, and we'll go from there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck  Open is such a fun class -- I hope you both love it!



Nairb said:


> Goal: CDX by the end of September. We'll have 4 cracks at it on the last 2 weekends of the month. I'm not too worried about the scores, as long as I get the same great effort from her that she's demonstrated in the run-throughs we've done so far. Right now, I just want to get the title out of the way, and we'll go from there.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We had a really fun night at class, and Finley did really good. She just finished playing with her ball, which she looks forward to when we get home after class. In fact, she walks in the house and stays in the kitchen looking for it . 
Class consisted of stays with the utility dogs, then run-threws, followed by novice dogs joining the group and heeling, recalls, more stays, ect. Lots of new dogs tonight. One in particular wasn't too keen on other dogs and came in with an attitude which kinda threw Finley off. But, over all, she had a good night! Our show N Go Saturday would have been an NQ had it have been a show. She walked over the broad jump and didn't drop on the recall. I don't know where this stuff comes from. That being said, I couldn't have asked for more from her tonight.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club with Hombre went well. He again took the BJ 2x and fronted although not the full distance he will need to do it but 4 boards next to each other and his fronts not far off. Baited go outs and jumps nice. His pickups of the DB continuing to improve. The DR exercise still needing work on the direction aspect as he will always get a glove but not always the correct one. Nugget has done better his anticipation of a finish still a bit of a problem and he also anticipated the DOR for first time in a while . Always something!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I set up a few ring gates with the High Jump and an agility jump with 2 bars set at 24 and 22 inches to change up the appearance a bit.

*Faelan:* Signals (no change of pace on the heeling portion) very nice. Go Outs and directed jumping were also very nice. Then we moved a bit and worked some weaves and teeter--excellent 

*Brady:* Heeling really nice with signals broken up by my walking in to reward which he did very nicely on. 1st Go Out was baited and perfect! with a send to the high jump on my left which was really nice. 2nd Go Out unbaited and he popped -- oops, reset and waited out the pops until he was at the stanchion. I walked in and let's go back to the set up spot and this Go Out he did well - a bit slow as he was thinking about it but he continued until cued to sit, so he got a jackpot reward when I met him at the gating. The 2nd jump (altered appearance) did throw him so we had a repeat. Then weaves were really nice as was his teeter 

*Aedan:* A few short & straight heeling legs which were very nice as well as his setups  Then stands and several downs followed by baited & full length Go Outs -- he is still learning to sit at a distance so I walked in behind him each time. He had some missed entries and pop outs on the opened set of weaves - but overall his success rate was above 70% so while not ready to advance he is certainly learning  No teeter for him yet,


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The run-through we did last night did not go well, but at least I know the reason. A portable dehumidifier was in the ring! May not seem like a big deal, but that's an example of the type of stuff that can bother Bella. There can be dogs chasing dumbbells in the next ring, loud voices, dozens of people, etc., and not even seem to notice. But something as innocuous as a portable dehumidifier can send her off the deep end. Maybe this is normal? Anyway, I had to restart the heeling pattern 3 times, and she went around the jump on the way back. Other than that, it wasn't awful. 

Good thing I haven't faxed my entry in yet! I still have until tomorrow. LOL. In probably still do it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Note to self. Start training stays with leash attached. While I really dislike this change and feel it is potentially dangerous, if I choose to compete it must be trained.

Training points:

- looping leash while dog attached
- placing looped leash within rolled arm band
- placing armband on ground, slight tug & clean

- experiment: place arm band & then place coiled leash?

Practice gathering leash from behind dog
Try for smooth 1 motion to collect leash and armband without tugging on poor dog or getting tangled.

Worst case scenario, train dogs for stranger reaching for their leash.

Then again, I can try to rush Brady through Open, stop showing Faelan and wait to see if the regulstions are changed back


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

So I dragged the our portable dehumidifier from the laundry room (Bella never goes in there), and brought it upstairs, where it will remain until she realizes it will not hurt her. Funny thing is, some of these places have enormous dehumidifiers, which never seemed to bother her. Those aren't right inside the ring though.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It is 91 degrees right now but we're done training and we got it done in 68 cool degrees at SCKC. Both boys did very nicely this morning , Nugget didn't anticipate finish' s or the DOR. HIS UTILITY WORK WAS AWESOME. Of course we were by ourselves and zero distractions. I bought the boys a tug toy from Leerberg that was $ 15 and they got it for good work and a reward toy which Nugget is crazy about. Hombre likes it too and he again worked quite nicely once he settled down but this pup is one destructive dog. After training Fed x delivered a jolly ball I ordered and I threw it on the floor , of course the " challenge " grabbed it and ran upstairs with it. He has had it about 8 minutes now






this what it looks like already.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bit the bullet and faxed in my entry for Sept 19 & 20. The butterflies are already churning. Meanwhile, my dehumidifier is now a treat machine.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

No training today all three are soon to be off to the SPA !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Had some good training sessions this morning and videotaped with the intention of reviewing and processing during my lunch. So I loaded the raw footage onto an older laptop and alas! Either the computer needs its power cord or it died. Hmmm

Anyway, the dogs all made some mistakes but all had moments of brilliance as well so good sessions! The emphasis was on Open for the older boys.

I am scheduling rentals for indoor facilities on Sat, Sun and Mon at 2 different places, 1 of which will be having trials in November so good to get rentals there


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Good luck to Belle! You two already have a leg or two in Open, don't you? From the videos you've posted, you two are doing great1 Open is more interesting than Novice.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks! Nope. No legs in Open yet. This will be the first Open run for either of us, other than a fun match in June. As long as there isn't a portable dehumidifier in the ring it should be fine.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just finished articles with Hombre 4 metal tied down 1 leather tied down. He was sent 4 times 2 times for each scented article and he used his nose correctly and quickly get all 4 sends correct which put a smile on my face but then true to form Nugget walked by and Hombre grabbed him by the tail and all of a sudden the freshly filled water bowl was knocked all over the kitchen floor. Gosh I wish he would grow up he is 11 months old today.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm really mad at myself. 

I took Penny for a walk around the neighborhood. I saw a Doberman with a man and I thought it looked like it didn't have a leash on. I thought I was wrong (big mistake) since they were at a distance. I could have just turned left and avoided them but I chose to keep going straight because walking past another dog is good training.

By the time I saw it didn't have a leash on (why??????) it was too late. The Doberman charged at Penny and snarled. I yanked Penny out of the dog's reach and barely escaped a fight. I really messed up because I didn't have my dog spray or my heavy flashlight. 

The owner mumbled the "dog doesn't usually do this." If the dog hadn't come back when the owner called it I don't know what shape Penny would have been in. I should have told him to keep his dog on a leash but all I can think about is protecting Penny when there's a loose dog.

I've never seen the Doberman before in my life, so I think the man must do his off leash walking when there aren't many people out...His dog's going to get clocked in the head the next time it comes after Penny.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

^^I believe someone suggested this a few days ago......pepper spray. I bought mine at Amazon.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella must have known that I entered a show two weeks away, because she decided to balk at the broad jump tonight in class. Took about 10 minutes to get it squared away, with the help of my instructor. She hadn't done that in the past 6 months!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Nairb said:


> ^^I believe someone suggested this a few days ago......pepper spray. I bought mine at Amazon.


 I have citronella spray, I just forgot it like an idiot.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Pepper spray and a spare leash (  ) -- a leash you can thwack against the ground to make noise. One man finally got the message to call his errant dogs when I thwacked the ground right in front of one of his dogs -- and then he got upset at me when the dog ran away.



Eclipse said:


> I'm really mad at myself.
> 
> I took Penny for a walk around the neighborhood. I saw a Doberman with a man and I thought it looked like it didn't have a leash on. I thought I was wrong (big mistake) since they were at a distance. I could have just turned left and avoided them but I chose to keep going straight because walking past another dog is good training.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning is one of those mornings where in Susan Garrett's (paraphrased) words, I would ordinarily have to write that 

_I don't feel like improving my dogs or myself today
_
I decided I did not want to write that down. 

So we worked rear crosses


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Going to be another humid one today but that's ok I'm already done with articles with Hombre and the " Challenge " isn't living up to his name or else he is trying to atone for the last couple days. I added another tied down leather making 4 metal tied down and 2 leather tied down. He was sent 4 times twice for each article and the boy has " it " . He put his head down and sniffed coming up every time with the correct article. The cheese in the can ought to be called miracle in a can . Hombre will do most anything for it. Very very good start for the day this afternoon training at SCKC and the AC rings.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Did a quick run-through in the park this morning, and it went great. I feel much better now.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Last night a friend from class and I went to our trainers to use the building for a bit before the basic class started, and then use the distraction of all the new families and puppies coming in and waiting for their class to start. It was worth the trip. Finley did great and then as soon as people started arriving she had some trouble concentrating and really would have rather welcomed everyone to class. 
We worked through it though, and she ended up doing some nice heeling, retrieves on flat, and recalls. We weren't able to use jumps because this class coming in isn't using them. We had maybe 15 minutes of this before class actually started and they were lining up to practice their stays. (This class is on week 4, so many were still having issues.) Finley and Keira were lined up with the group and practiced their out of sight stays.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I subbed at SCKC tonight but before I had to be the instructor I worked both boys. Hombre is getting better every week and tonight although not perfect was really good. The only flawed exercise was his NOT taking the bar on the first order but go outs were to die for and they weren't baited. Heeling OFF lead extremely good on either the fig8 or the utility pattern I worked him on. Recalls with my holding his cheese in front very fast and 2 of 3 fronts straight we only did 1 finish but it to was straight. Pickups on the ROF and ROHJ HE OVERRAN the DB but picked it up skidding on one . Lots of enthusiasm. The pup is doing very well. 
Nugget worked pretty good but he did drop the correct article searching the pile again then picking up the same one and returning it to me, only points off but still points off. His only other mistake that was more than a half point he again anticipated a finish. Overall his heeling fronts just about everything was darn good and he was " up " having fun and when I threw his tug for him he was ecstatic . Good night of training both boys.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

this morning we all just hung out - there is a wonderful cooling breeze and the backyard was simply inviting to the crew  so zooming & quiet time as they chose with me.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Hombre wasn't using his nose just snatching and grabbing his articles. Nothing like a puppy to get you back to reality LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training this morning was a waste of time. Starting with the " Challenge " who today lived up to his name. Hombre was in his I don't want to listen or work mode . I tried doing articles but it was another snatch and grab fest , yes he finally got them right but only after so many self corrections I lost count. He was far more interested in playing bitey face or tail or whatever other trouble he could get into. ??

Nugget to was not very good this morning his heeling was not very up and he just wasn't into it nor was the fig8 done well. After working in the street we went in my yard and did the signal exercise which he blew the down signal the first time and needed a repeat and a verbal order. Next we did gloves which he went out for albeit without enthusiasm got each of the 3 gloves but not one straight front on gloves or any other exercise. Next the MSFE this he did ok with a good lockup. Finally for the utility exercises the DJ which he did do decent go outs and took the jumps but he has gone out faster and with mor enthusiasm and of course the fronts were crooked and I didn't do any finish's because of his anticipation problem. We then did a couple ROHJ pickups were TERRIBLE out of the grass and fronts didn't exist not even close. Finally the ROF and the BJ which he did both exercises but he was lethargic and SLOPPY. Not even close to being a decent training session with either of the boys today.?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today has been excellent  The weather is great and we did a lot.

We started the day with each dog getting an individual walk at the reservoir. Then I did errands and housework (Aedan tries to grab not only the vacuum but the wash rag while I am doing walls LOL). Then we headed to a rental.

Agility first where we worked moving front crosses at a distance (I pretty much ran down the line with jumps 12 feet on either side of me while the dogs took the directed jumps), the rear crosses - Faelan did great, Brady needs works and Aedan seems to naturally read rear crosses  Then a brief sequence with the chute -- I have chute junkies    so we did some distance work as well.

Then obedience. All the dogs did really nice overall.
*
Faelan & Brady:
*alternating dogs & exercises including Aedan as listed below.

Signals: Faelan and Brady -- heeling nice! Signals Faelan aced, Brady traveled perhaps a foot on the down signal, Sit signals nice as was the recall.

Go Outs: sweet!! Brady is a bit hesitant but I am confident his speed will increase as he become 100% sure of the task at hand. Directed Jumping really nicely done for both dogs.

MSFE: Really nice both dogs, Brady's was butt out slightly on the finish - perhaps 1/2 point worth if the judge was really fussy.

Figure 8: Faelan did a fabulous job. Brady was a bit wide on the outside post the 2nd time around so we reset and he was fine.

DOR: Faelan anticipated the drop!! Well I purposely looked down and sure enough!! So we worked a few straight recalls, 2 with drops and a few more straight and he was fine. Brady had a straight recall followed by 2 drops followed by a straight and he did fine.

ROF: NICE!! both dogs, with nice fronts.

ROHJ: Very very nice, clean pickups and jumping with nice close fronts.

OOS sits : very nicely done (Aedan was in Ex Pen)

We did not do scent articles or gloves because I felt they had done enough and I have additional rentals tomorrow and Monday.

*Aedan:

*We have a chute junkie   

He's not so sure about the whole jumping thing but he's game to try 

He seems to naturally read rear crosses, and front crosses too. We will have to work a bit on distance skills -- well when there's no chute LOL

He did a 1 minute sit in a lineup (yay good Aedan) and stayed while I returned to heel  And then broke when I returned to Brady's side ...

His heeling is really coming along, he did a figure 8 in full, Go Outs were good (oddly he does not look forward to mark but does go straight out) and he is sitting from 50 feet away .

His recalls were spot on, no hesitation or sticking today so I think he's starting to understand his name is a release.

Overall, a really good day for the young one!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I haven't been posting much, but have been training, training, training. I went for a private with Barb Gordon last Sunday. The plan was to work on the no-sits on the go-outs and killing the glove. Nieither of those were problems. Instead, we ended up working on several other things. 

Barb has a training area in a building with a dirt floor. It's a little narrow and has a bunch of training equipment along the edges. The first go-out was to the wall. No ring gates or stanchions. It was a metal wall with wooden horizontal and vertical support beams and a single window. Maple was befuddled about where the go-out location was. She tried going to the jump, first. So, we worked on go-outs. 

A big change over what I've been doing was to let her figure out how to get it right. Barb put a treat at the go-out location when Maple wasn't looking. When I sent Maple and she went at the wrong angle, Barb had me say a calm No, and call her back to heel. I moved a little closer and resent. 

What I have been doing if she goes wrong in training is to show her where the go-out location is. Barb's thinks that lets her off the hook for figuring it out herself. I've spent the last week doing 10 to 20 go-outs most days to hidden treats all over the yard. She seems to be getting better and more confident. We'll see.

We also worked on the on-going issue of Maple running out of the ring to say hello to onlookers. Yes, Maple is 6 years old and this is still sometimes a problem! Then we worked on articles with Barb putting a bit of pressure on her by standing close to the pile. (Maple was kind of intimidated by Barb.) Maple reverted to snatching at the first article so we worked on articles under pressure. 

All in all, it seemed to be well worth the 5 hours drive time, but I won't really know until the next trial in 3 weeks. I'm planning to get 2 more training sessions with Barb before the trial.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Again it was snatch and grab on articles this morning. I think I may have gone too fast so I'm taking all but two metal off the mat and will try again tomorrow. We did do a few go outs and Hombre did very nicely and they were not baited till his forth send. Again he sat at the go out stanchion and it took a second " over" and hand signal to get him to jump and I needed to get closer to the jump . The high was at 22 inches the bar at 20 inches. We also did two BJ which he took on the first order both times. I need to figure out a little better where we should be sitting in front of BJ before sending him over to get better fronts they are close but he has only been going over the jump and making the turn and fronting for a short time but he consistently does do it so it's a matter of my determining the exact spot to send him from and exactly where I must stand to get the front. It is already humid so Nuggett gets a free day especially after his poor work yesterday.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I mistakenly posted this in the Aug thread....

Crappy weather the past few days, with rain in the morning and heat and humidity during the day. Dewpoints in the low 70s - can't do much with that. We've been limited for the most part to fronts/finishes/holds, etc. in the house. We did do another run through at the club on Thursday night. It went well. We're probably just going to do the show on the 3rd week of the month, and skip the one the following weekend, so my stated September goal of a CDX by the end of the month will not happen. Looking at the schedule of local shows, that will allow us to do more Open A shows, than if we were to earn the title this month.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a lovely day training J I had a rental at Dave’s; the soda & pet store up in MA. With air conditioning LOL A beautiful day but hot out.


The plan today was to introduce the agility pause table to Aedan, and to use the table with all 3 boys to learn to drive forward. Then onwards to obedience with some of the exercises I did not do yesterday. Oddly, I realized towards the end of my rental I had done no heeling, but then continued packing up and went with it!

Aedan was completely unsure about the table at first but ending up quite liking it!


With each dog:


Drive to the table, then drive off the table to 2 jumps about 20 feet apart. Then drive 1 jump to the table, and driving back again. Then drive 2 jumps to the table and back. Then switch sides and repeat.


So, air conditioning or not, by this time I am dripping sweat so what time to practice *scent discrimination* since Faelan, in particular, tends to wait for the article to ‘cool’ before retrieving it. Today he did great, Brady did great and Aedan held both the metal then the leather articles several times with my offering the article while seated and him giving the article when cued – okay, he did NOT want to give up the leather (leather lacing around the bit) article so we worked on that. I think he likes the whole retrieve concept LOL


Then *Go Outs* where Faelan did great!! His dowel as out there but he was not aware until I sent him back for it. Brady anticipated the 2nd send (good boy but not quite right LOL) and then cut the right jump. Aedan did really nice Go Outs, 1st sit did not happen but the 2nd and 3rd did; his sit appeared temporarily broken at this point so we detoured to sit.


*Retrieve on Flat* all 3 dogs woot woot on the wait, the flying out, pick up, turn and racing back. Faelan and Brady really nice fronts and holds; Aedan – well his momentum got the better of him and he crashed into me LOL oops


*Glove #3* Faelan and I worked a bit on the turn but the send, retrieve and front were all really nice, Brady did the turn really nice and everything else but was a bit further away from e on the front than I like so we repeated. Aedan got to skip this right now since I like teaching tug with the glove and well; if he didn’t want to give up leather he probably would resist giving up a glove and he has plenty of time to learn this 


*Recalls, Drop on Recalls* today's pattern for Faelan and Brady was straight recall, DOR and a final straight recall – they did great!! Aedan had a straight recall (full length+), followed by my walking in to reward his wait and breaking him out, and a final recall – very very cute! His momentum got the better of him again and into me he almost crashed but at the last moment he bounced up LOL creative little beastie 


So it was a fast moving and fun session  Then we visited Ms Towhee who, as Barb would say, is looking quite matronly. Joyous and happy as always – she did something to her leg/foot that left scraped skin though so Barb is on top of that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hmm, it won't let me edit, just brings up a blank box so I thought I would add

We alternating Driving Forward 3 obstacles with driving forward 2 obstacle then calling to heel/place. In agility you always do everything on the left and the right when training or drilling.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Nugget worked heeling only and it was fair at least better than the last heeling practice. Hombre this morning was sloppy heeling not paying attention and for this he earned several leash corrections. After heeling we tried articles 4x with 2 tied down . He got them right but only after self correcting. Then it was the BJ. With 4 boards but close together I measured him last night and as I feared he GREW so it's 24-48 . I think I have the "spot" from where to send him because we did it 3x and holding his cheese can in front he gave me 2 of 3 straight fronts but the first jump he ticked the last board but his next jumps were fine ( he really doesn't want to move his butt other than in mischief ). When this was done we did 4 go outs all were nice but again he anticipated going out once a although he sat when told to he needed me to hold the signal and walk closer to the jumps each time. We also did 3 recalls which fronts weren't perfect they are getting better on this exercise. Finally we ran into the 3 step forward 2 back doing the ROHJ. His waiting to be sent - great his going over and getting the DB - great BUT TODAY COMING BACK he stopped and ran around the jump which forced about a half dozen more resets for the whole exercise which he finally came back 2 in a row. Don't have any idea what went on to cause a refusal as he has been doing this exercise very nicely other than the fronts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

today's rental was fun, if hot!! I went in with a definite plan and stuck to the plan as much as possible - a few pieces of equipment on my list were missing though; 2x2 weaves and the tire <sigh>

Anyway, for the agility portion it was review for Faelan and learning for Brady and Aedan. Aedan was jumped at 12" while Faelan & Brady worked at 16"

*Back side jumping*: walking then jogging then running. Working close to further apart
*270 jumping:* walking then jogging then running. Close, further apart, more further apart
*Heeling with about turns: *Coming out of the abouts skipping for all the dogs, additionally at times side stepping right with Brady since he tends to go somewhat wide
*Drops, signals & recalls* with 2 inch high jump boards as placers (Faelan & Brady). This is the 1st time I have done this with Brady so he was all confused so we back stepped to right at the boards and worked up some distance and he learned he can drop LOL With Aedan straight recalls with a few food tosses between my legs and a final one where he fronted -- kinda 

Video reviews had me smiling and very much enjoying their work so all is good  Not perfect but it is sometimes surprising to me how fast they all catch on to things and are game to try all kinds of new things !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so excited! The main individual embroidery for Brady's and Aedan's article bags have come out stunning! Well, actually a 2nd bag for Brady since I need a 2nd bag for him  10 articles each for leather & metal in his show set need 2 bags.

Fox on a stream/path (sire is Foxrun)
Mystic Wolf 

Are the design themes.

It will probably be several more weeks but they should be awesome.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mighty finished his CD in style with a HIT.. then I decided I am new to the sport and cost us a 3 point handler error in the second trial.lol.. but he did finish the weekend with three 1st's and HIT and a CD.. I loved his work in a very tough hot arena.. Now if I could every get my timing down..lol.. More practive for me..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Mighty & Michelle! congratulations


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats Michelle! I saw that Lois mentioned the HIT on FB


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats on the CD and HIT you guys rock


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training had a couple burps this morning but overall pretty good. I started Nugget on gloves and sent him for #1 he just sat at my side with a dumb look on his face he was spaced out. We reset and did all three gloves a total of three times each no more space cadet he now had his act together. Actually other than some fronts he did a very nice job . He also reverted back to arcing the go outs again but always wound up in the middle all the way back.
Hombre again refused to come back over the HJ the first time but he finally did after a couple tries. His pickups improving and his heeling today was decent. He also took the BJ a couple times 4 boards close together and he is making the turn and fronting not always straight but he is doing the whole exercise other than the full distance. DR well done all three gloves no mistakes and a fair job on the ROF in fact in the shared ring a little later this morning I sent him over the BJ just as another person thru their DB over the HJ for their dog but Hombre was a little faster so you know who got the DB. I apologized for my dogs act and he did give it to me when asked for it. Recalls were fast fronts close to being perfect . His go outs were again very nice and again he took the HJ on the first " over " but the bar needed a reset and my moving closer and holding the signal. Both boys made mistakes but both tried to please and overall did well.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats on the CD and HIT!

I had my dog spray today. I walked past a house where a woman pet Penny. She stepped away and asked a couple questions and I got ready to move on. Then a tiny white dog exploded between the two cars. My first instinct was to pick Penny off her front feet by her collar since the dog was moving too fast for me to get the spray. I didn't want her attacking the dog. She snarled and tried to get it even with me holding the collar. The owner got the dog. I got my spray out in time for the second dog (Chihuahua?) but I hesitated to spray since there was a little girl ten feet away from it.

Neither dog tried to bite Penny but I wish I hadn't fumbled with getting the spray out. Then maybe I could have at least scared the first one off.

I don't understand why so many dogs are coming after Penny this summer. This is the fifth time. I'm concerned that she is going to feel the need to go after any dog that gets near her if this keeps up.

I also had to change directions after that because someone was walking an out of control lab...fun times.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Mighty finished his CD in style with a HIT.. then I decided I am new to the sport and cost us a 3 point handler error in the second trial.lol.. but he did finish the weekend with three 1st's and HIT and a CD.. I loved his work in a very tough hot arena.. Now if I could every get my timing down..lol.. More practive for me..


Big congratulations! That sounds like a very nice weekend's work. Any video?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Eclipse_, in my experience many small dogs can act quite aggressively towards larger dogs. I think chihuahuas, terriers and bichons are among the worst. I don't know how many times when I was out and about with Zoe some little white fur ball or Chihahua would snap and snarl at her. I just tried to anticipate, get Zoe on whichever was the opposite side of me and keep moving. Fortunately she didn't have an aggressive bone in her body and would just look at them like . . . what's your problem. Gracie hasn't learned yet that it's best to give the small dogs a wide berth but I'm trying to make sure she doesn't learn the hard way.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Huge congratulations to Michelle and Mighty!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is hot enough that the schools are closing in my area and since I am kind of fuzzy minded this morning training was short & sweet.

*Broad Jumps:* Faelan & Brady had food tosses to about 6 feet beyond the final board. Aedan had 2 smooched up boards with call overs and then my tossing treats several feet beyond the board, but with me still ahead of the boards facing them.

*Signals* out of context for Faelan & Brady - they did well.

*Heeling* short patterns with a concentration on precision for Faelan & Brady; Pocket had straight heeling for Aedan

Below are the individual embroidered sections of Brady & Aedan's articles bags.

Sunfire's Desert Fox 
Sunfire's Mystic Wolf


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon article bags embroidery very pretty!!

Yesterday after training we had a really really heavy storm so no training in the yard today but I did articles with the " Challenge " inside with 3 tied down metal ones and he,used his nose and got all three tries quickly and correctly today no snatch and grab. Going to rest Nugget till tomorrow. We have a trial on Sunday in Peoria looking for his ninth UDX leg.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Cool bag designs Sunfire!

Penny went to field training with my mom today since I had school. Penny came home covered head to toe in burrs. I spent an hour combing them out with the help of cooking spray and washed her greasy coat after that. I was told that her holds weren't very good even though I practiced with her every day at home so she still needs practice with that.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella was awesome in class tonight. Heeling, figure 8, all Open exercises, stays....I couldn't have asked for anything more from her. Especially her effort level. Now the trick is to get her to do that in strange environments!

Oh...and we've been doing the BJ, ROHJ and DOR twice a day for the past few days, and will continue to do so, weather permitting, until the show.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked Nugget at home this morning and I wish I could say he was awesome but he wasn't. Sloppy with poor fronts were the order of the day. Articles in grass ( not his favorite thing ) had slower than what I want going to them at least the first one as he wasn't in work mode but a slap on his butt told him to get his act together. He did get the correct ones each time 2x each but one pickup was terrible and his returns were barely brisk . Gloves were next and #3 had to be reset for his sloppy crooked turn in place but he did take direction on all 3tries and got the correct one each time but only one had a good front. I told him to swing on one of the returns and he just sat in front another 3 point mistake. Signals were next here his heeling and signals were satisfactory albeit he could have downed sat and recalled faster. MSFE was nice!!! 2 go outs were done both straight and brisk with a good sit directly in front of the stanchion and then both jumps taken on my order but only one front was a good one. A qualifying run for sure but not a placing run in my opinion. 

Open BJ taken 2 times first one the front was off but this one was on me as I wasn't setting him up properly, second one was good . Fig 8 done 2 x pretty good. DOR 2x with a verbal one straight recall and one hand signal which he went down on but when told " front " he just layed in the grass and needed a second " FRONT " . ROF 4x got it each time on first " take it " but again fronts not the greatest. GRRRRR we practice f+f all the time but Nugget just does not respond all the time like he should and because he is so soft I don't want to get tough with him or I'll lose more than I gain but I wish he was more like my old girl who was tough as nails and a couple good corrections and she didn't make these mistakes to often because she was always trying to please. ROHJ 3x with the DB thrown R-L - Center all jumps nice no ticking the top board and going right to the DB picking it up and returning but one front crooked and the other two were straight with my helping him. A qualifying run but not as clean as I know he is capable of.

The " Challenge " this morning with 4 metal tied down articles used his nose and successfully got the correct one each of the three times sent with only a reset for a sloppy turn in place and a crooked sit. Tomorrow a tied leather article will be added to his mat. Later this morning we will do a little heeling and a couple open and utility exercises along with all novice ones.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

After the mediocre training session with Nugget this morning the " Challenge " was a very pleasant surprise . Heeling and fig8 very nice indeed. ROF 3x fast with one clean pickup out of grass but his returns were beautiful and with just a " little " help straight fronts and finish' s. BJ 3x well done clearing all 4 boards set at 38 inches and today I used a jump stick on the side of the boards to achieve him going straight over and not clipping a corner worked well and it didn't bother him a bit. We did gloves but the first send which was for #1 he got #2 but a reset and a little overturning on the glove fixed it the other 2 very nice fast with straight sits on the turn and I was very pleased with the turn for #3 as we turn to the left for #3 only and he just backed around in heel position like he has done it his whole life really well done turn. Next was the DJ exercise the first 2 go outs unbaited and with the gates back to 65 feet he went straight as an arrow right to the stanchion very fast and sat on my order??although I still move toward the jumps a few feet from center but all the way back he flew over each jump which were at 22 inches. We then did a third go out for directions sake and a reward needless to say this one was also perfect. Hombre was in "work mode " today and he made training enjoyable as his progress was evident and was very up.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Speaking of fronts...We've been working those a lot too, as it seems like they've gotten a little sloppy as of late. Just off by a little, but not as good as I know they can be. At this point, she could nail all of them, or none of them depending on the day. It's a good thing she enjoys the drilling. We'll get there some day.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have not posted here in a while.... but have been quietly training over here.  

Did just come home from a really great private where I'm not sure what got into him today, but Bertie gave it his all. This was me warming him up and doing a really nice ring entrance with him. Then heeling.... he was a little showboat while heeling. Did not stop prancing ONCE during the heel. Figure 8 just felt awesome looking down and seeing him in perfect position the entire time. 

He made that 24" jump look like a 16" jump. He was flying high over it. 

Broad jump only issue we had was him anticipating the call. He did straight down the middle jumps, never even looked at me before or during the jump. He just was up and over and if nothing landed in front of his face, he was doing an arc around back to me and fronting - or as the case was chasing treats between my legs. 

Go-outs - he was super excited about doing these. Funny thing is that between the other exercises and talking it out with my instructor - every time we were near the go-out stanchion, Bert was running over and nose bumping it, whipping around to face me and sitting emphatically. 

We worked some other things that have and will always be stuff we revisit. He anticipates during the recall exercise, so we worked two options to firm up his waits + keep him focusing on me the entire time.

Mouthing the dumbbell was another thing. But big thing there - and just like I brought up to my instructor, a year ago - he did not have a good retrieve/hold. He did not like taking the dumbbell on his own, did not like it being in his mouth, and would do the slack jaw thing to let it hang on his canines. Various proofing exercises that we've worked on with him - he's now very eager to take the dumbbell because he associates that action with getting rewarded immediately or later. 

So he was a very good munchkin.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is finally raining here in CT  So the dogs had yesterday off (pretty much), and will have today off as well. 

Great news that it is raining but we probably don't need quite so much in such a short period of time, but it will be really nice to see green again!

Not my town, but why we are not doing jump work


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Raining again , yesterday afternoon and now. Far too wet to work in the yard but did get articles in with Hombre. He got them all correct after a self correction on one of the three attempts so coming along. Hope I can get a little time in tomorrow with Nugget as he is in a trial Sunday.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Another run-through tonight. Wow, did she have a lot of energy - kind of a controlled hyper, if that makes sense. She did great though! A front and finish a little off, maybe a slight forge on the fig 8. That's all I noticed, anyway.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles with Hombre not bad got all three tries correct although he did make two self correction will add another leather to the mat Monday as tomorrow is trial day and no training with my wild child. Did a little heeling and f+f with Nugget if he doesn't know yet what to do he never will his heeling this morning although brief was flawless and only one front of several was off hope it carries over for tomorrow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

well, Faelan & I headed out to New York for an obedience trial; our first in quite awhile.

The weather was muggy and hot enough that I was literally dripping sweat - and I am hypothyroid!! For dogs it was a totally tongue out Saturday but Faelan truly worked hard!!

Utility B: He was pulling down a 196 1/2, but missed the 1st jump on the Directed Retrieve. Still, I don't believe we have ever scored perfectly on signals or a few other exercises before! 

We ran to the truck for water and then had to run to the Open B ring. Then back to the truck for a quick water break before groups. Remember I mentioned tongue-out? Well with a major snafu on the Figure 8 and mouthing on the ROF, Falean _*HELD HIS STAYS *_to earn a 4th place with a 193.

There were some outstanding teams there, and a few very well known instructors; some made the line up, some did not.

The show was outdoors and there was a carnival or something going on across the driveway (maybe 100 feet away?) so a lot of commotion, activity etc.

I must have looked like the Cheshire Cat when Faelaney held that sit stay as I was returning!! This popped up as 'a challenge' the last 2 trials; the first he held (barely) but the 2nd he went down.

I was out of my normal showing range (~3hours each way) and several people approached me to ask

1) Who I was
2) Who my dog was
3) Who I trained with (Online with Fenzi Dog Sport Academy) using R+

and were very interested that dogs trained without correction could look good and hold up in that mugginess. 

One lady asked what I could do to correct my dog if he failed a retrieve since I do not have an ear pinch, so I very gently asked her why my dog would refuse a retrieve? And on the way home I was thinking that its not exactly like you can run out and pinch your dog's ear at a trial anyhow, so what good would an ear pinch correction do ? 

R+ dogs are instructed and schooled, and several of my FDSA class mates and instructors are really doing well in competitive areas.

Anyway, still so happy with my Faelaney!! Going down as I returned for an OOS sit was a completely new experience for me, and we had a break through at his last match which will hopefully hold!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

We've been working hard to get the Figure 8 where I want it, and we're close. It's still an incredibly awkward feeling exercise for me, but I love the way she works! She absolutely loves this exercise.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Lovely  




Nairb said:


> We've been working hard to get the Figure 8 where I want it, and we're close. It's still an incredibly awkward feeling exercise for me, but I love the way she works! She absolutely loves this exercise.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins!

So it is wet outside, so I decided to do some Figure 8s on the driveway.

Not really thinking, I set out 2 cones and drew the Figure 8 pattern with white chalk. I then placed 2 rally bowls with left over treats: ham, chicken, turkey and some swiss cheese remnants in the (covered) bowls.

Then one by one, I put the dogs on leash to work this figuring I could get double bang for my time; leash work plus treats. Not really thinking about the cones & the white chalk LOL

First up was *Aedan*: we took awhile to start the pattern what with resets and all. Just standing still when he dived, then walked and finally glanced longingly at those bowls. But he aced it in the end going from both directions. I don't know if he even noticed the chalk or the pylons.

Then *Brady*: he quickly remembered the bowls on the ground being off limits but seemed distracted a bit by the white chalk -- I have to remember this since chalk & talcum marks are common in the rings around here. He did well!

Then *Faelan:* total rock star except when an X (marks the spot for my foot to hit) caught his eye a time or 2: Quick glances but the eyebrows give it away LOL Resets a few times and he did great.

I ordered a few non painted wood gates with unpainted wooden stanchions to match. Just a few but it dawned on me that the unpainted gating & stanchions with a woodland back drop is a scenario I have never trained him to - and that is what we had yesterday; since so many experienced dogs had issues including Faelan, I am thinking this is something I should train my dogs for; basically the price of a UDX entry so hopefully it will be well worth it.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

NairB: Bella's F8 is gorgeous. 

Also, congrats to Mighty. (A little behind.)

And, Good luck to Nugget today on the next UDX leg.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We ran into a judge with a very very sharp pencil today in utility. Nugget would have NQ anyway because on the signal exercise he sat when he should have remained standing so NO UDX leg today. On the MSFE and this was a first he got hit a point for not being in a straight line but his lockup was great and his call to heel beautiful. On the DJ exercise we lost 2 1/2 points on go outs for arcing ( they weren't that bad ) but he did end up in the middle . Also lost a point for mouthing a glove this I totally disagree with . His f+f were very nice in utility but still a NQ.
OPEN the judge I thought was generous , I didn't wait for the breakdown but my thoughts were we were sloppy but evidently not as sloppy as I thought we scored a 1961/2 but there were two 199 and a 1981/2 . Long drive 300 miles round trip for only a green ribbon. Yesterday of course his signal exercise was beautiful but that was yesterday.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry you did not get the UDX leg; may I ask if if was an East Coast judge? 

Yep, yesterday I think I drove close to 350 miles; hard to tell though since I stopped in to visit Ms Towhee. I did stop for gas on the MA Pike and started with a full tank in the morning. I enjoyed it though, just me & Faelan and meeting folks I did not know.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Sharon the judge seemed nice just a very heavy pencil . His name is Rick L Garvin from Manhattan Kansas


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I switched things up a bit. 

Under the lights in the backyard:
Faelan, Brady and Aedan: Heads up starts for heeling with 3-6 steps before a halt. A few about turns for Faelan and Brady while for Aedan resets into setup positing after turning. We combined heeling with some flys and some high 5 pop-ups. Then we worked the Figure 8s using the same pylons used for flys - Aedan was a little confused at first but soon understood  Aedan still needs a warm up with pocket hand and food but is starting to be able to work without food on me.

Then we went for a moon/star lit hike.

Then Aedan waited in the house while Faelan and Brady practiced a 3 minute OOS sit with me behind the privacy fence; probably annoys the bad neighbors when I do this but since I stay on my property it definitely comes under the too bad, so sad category LOL I heard them complaining yesterday was I was doing some trimming down by the road on the other side of the fence -- again my property.

They did well -- then house manners of a sort since they needed to not interfere with my workout LOL

Oh cute story  Yesterday while Faelan and Brady were off on a hike with my brother & BIL, I decided to work the really low teeter some with Aedan, which is probably about 25 feet from the privacy fence. I was using pub cheese with a spoon so needed somewhere to put the tub between refills. I used one of the fence posts and one of the bad neighbor's dogs (who, btw, is a pretty good dog; both their pittie types are) was wicked curious about that uncovered container of pub cheese on the post -- I saw him several times looking at it curiously when I was stretching up to refill the spoon ....


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Fronts, finishes, and heeling in a dark parking lot this morning. The street lamps shut off right before we started. We still got some good work in though. Straight line heeling, lots of halts and fast/slow transitions.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, am I the only one who sometimes feels a bit overwhelmed with all there is to train?

House manners, classic obedience, rally, agility (insert other sports here), ring entry, ring procedures, hotels, car rides, focus, footwork, body language, acclimation & generalization, crate manners, getting to and from the rings, yes you can pee/poop on leash/when there are no trees/when other dogs are around etc?

Sometimes I love all that is involved since learning never seems complete, other times I feel smacked for not remembering to say use the leash, or train transitions, or train taking off the leash etc


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

^^ Yes...particularly since I've never done this before. And I only have one dog in one sport. Just a few months ago, I remember being surprised that a judge would penalize for mouthing...."Oh...you mean I have to actually teach the dog to not do that?" That's just one example. I'm sure I'll run in to dozens of things like that in Utility too. From a distance, it all looks so easy, but now I know better.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Tonight at club I had probably the worst training session with Nugget I've ever had. I've said before that he is SOFT but tonight I lost my temper with him . Trying to fix that stand part of the signal exercise which he did just like at the trial and sat the first couple attempts I tried to grab him and force a stand but he dodged me and ran away and wouldn't come which is when my patience expired . I finally got him and with a leash like a novice stand is taught I got the stand but he fought all the way. Then I tried the ROF which never before has he done this getting the DB he returned OVER the jump not once but several times till I had to turn the jump sideways , I don't know what got into him it was almost like he didn't know what to do even though he has done this hundreds of times. Several other mistakes were made f+f terrible DOR TERRIBLE the whole session was a wasted effort and nothing is fixed. 

Hombre did pretty well and I'm glad I worked with him first at least with him I wasn't angry or upset as I got with a Nugget. The pup did pretty good with articles so another leather will be tied down.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I took Penny for a light jog before class and surprise, a big black dog came charging down its driveway at us. I passed by a couple days ago and a little girl was restraining the dog by its collar, so I thought there might be a reason for that. I put myself between Penny and the dog and had my spray out before the dog charged. I hit it in its side from ten feet away and sprayed it twice more before it stopped circling us and went back up the driveway. It turned around like it wanted to come back so I yelled and it decided it didn't want sprayed again. The only humans outside with the dog was a little girl and boy. 

I'm fairly impressed with the range I get with that spray. That one spraying session emptied most of the can though.

Then we went to class and were re-introduced to Rally weaves. We did comes without distractions this week and Penny carried her leash to me the first time. I was also told to teach her hand signals for her commands, but she's known those for awhile now.

I noticed her fur went up when she started focusing on the Sheltie next to us. I broke her focus as soon as I saw what she was up to. I think she might have done it because of all the recent dog incidents.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> So, am I the only one who sometimes feels a bit overwhelmed with all there is to train?



Count me in on this one too. As someone who somehow never taught Finley that just because she knows a steward at a trial, she can not say hello.... Things that I never imagined would happen, have happened, and so she teaches ME all the time....I'm glad her and I are in this together and she is forgiving of my mistakes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I took advantage of the dogs being warmed up (moonlit hike) and set up for jumping with an emphasis on visual & pressure style distractions for the older dogs.

The gating was set up against the Aframe, table & tunnel so they were running towards pressure.

The High Jump was set up against the house with that pressure plus more pressure by not clearing some agility equipment away.

The High Jump and Bar jump (actually a winged agility jump) were set about 60 feet apart.

The bar jump was set clear, however, the broad jump boards were set about 8 feet to the other side with the set up spot pretty much against the clothesline pole and some tomato plants 

Heeling, signals, Go Outs, Directed Jumping, ROF, ROHJ, BJ for Faelan and Brady. Faelan did well since he has had pressure proofing but he still needs it every so often. Brady had some hesitations and repeats as was to be expected (his signals were awesome!)

Aedan had some straight heeling, Baited Go Outs with distance sits and baby broad jumps; he was a bit short changed time wise (about 5 minutes) compared to the older dogs but he is rarely worked for as long as they were today - for that matter, they rarely work for 10+ minutes straight 

Overall a good session with enough 'mistakes' to help their understanding and for me to feel confident that making mistakes does not negatively impact them  Always a good thing.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Go figure this morning I was subbing at SCKC and Nugget did the signal exercise 3 times in its entirety and not one bobble beautiful heeling and all signals done quite nicely. In fact he did everything well and when we went in the open ring to do the ROF he didn't even look at the HJ. Total opposite of last nights session at club. Only thing he did wrong was 1 anticipated finish and I set him up for him to fail so a correction could be made.

Hombre worked well with wonderful go outs BUT he did refuse the bar the first time and I needed to get closer to it. The extra leather was on the mat making 4 of each plus the scented one my boy has a nose . Tomorrow I'll use the leather one to be found and we will,see if it makes a difference. 3 sends over the BJ with 4 boards close together which he flew over but not one front was straight even though I tried adjusting where he was being sent over from so his turn would be positioned to be straight , still he is only a puppy so no,disappointment he will learn. Today on the ROHJ after sending him I ran up to it and called " come " to get him returned over it which he did each time. Pickups improving but still a work in progress but his enthusiasm is great. Heeling ( on leash ) pretty nice as was the fig8 . Actually both boys did very well today a couple minor glitches but nothing major. Hombre is coming along well and whatever was going on in Nuggets head yesterday is gone.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So that was fun  

I set up a high winged agility jump with a double about 15 feet straight ahead.

Faelan & Brady jumped 20 inches while Aedan jumped 12 -- neither Brady nor Aedan has ever seen a double (aka oxer jump)

First on my left, then on my right:
> Send to both jumps
> Then send with deceleration and upper body turn approaching the winged jump for a committed wrap (in this case front cross started before they took off and finished as they were rounding the wings). I usually just use a post turn for these but this is a move my instructor would like them to know and the deceleration, once learned, is a very powerful cue for collection

>> Repeat the sequence

Faelan did great! He has not forgotten
Brady wanted that double big time and had a hard time reading deceleration
Aedan read the handling very well

None of the dogs seemed to notice the double -- Brady had a cute jump; probably from all the Linda Mecklenburg work. He kind of does an air borne pop; I will need to teach him an extended style as well I guess since he does not gain much forward distance going over the jumps


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The dogs have the morning off -- beautiful & crisp morning, but I had an extreme low blood sugar reaction around midnight (Brady alerted/woke me right before the sweating and shaking started) and it took awhile to get the sugars stable enough to safely go back to sleep. 

So, they have the morning off while I just kind of veg ... and wish I had more energy today LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon take care !

All three went to groomers this morning and got their nails ground down a bit, which is their bi-monthly visit. They all were good today ( for a change )

Hombre definatly is using his nose the mat had 4 leather and 4 metal articles tied down and today he was sent twice for the leather and metal each no mistakes in four sends . He did however put his mouth on a few checking but never really tried to pick up a tied down one so he is well on his way for this exercise . ??Not bad for a pup not even a year old yet but he will still be 100% puppy at times and be a total handful


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I set up ring gating against the AFrame etc, the high jump against the house and a bar jump about 60 feet away from the high jump.

*Faelan:* signal heeling (no other signals during this phase) including fast, slow, left, right and about turns. Then the full Directed Jumping where the Go Outs were spot on, the bar jump (to open space) was great but we needed to repeat the High Jump against the house. Signals for Drop, Sit & come were done separately as the dogs were all playing as I put equipment away - he did great! No treats or tugging while working but he did get personal play and followed up by treats when he was done.

*Brady:* Heeling using signal (again no other signals) working halts, about turns and fast as well as left and right turns. For Brady, I dropped cheese behind me as I was going by the Go Out spot. Went full length away and then sent on the Go Out; perfect!. Jump to the bar jump to open space, nice  Then more heeling where I again dropped a treat for the next Go Out which was perfect! He too had problems jumping the high jump into the house so we rest and simplified. He got it 

*Aedan:* actually had more heeling than usual LOL I wanted to drop treats at the Go Out spot so he had more straight line than usual, with some about turns so I could drop the treat. He had treats while heeling. His Go Outs were stunning!! More heeling to drop the treat and repeat for another really really nice Go Out. He seemed delighted to find there might be an unexpected treat waiting for him out there


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Cool morning so I'm going to do the DJ exercise with Hombre in my yard . We already started the day on a high note with Hombre doing articles 2x each with 8 tied down all successfully done. This evening I'm subbing for the regular instructor so Nugget will get his training later and Hombre too will get a little more training time but there won't be much in the way of heeling because I twisted my knee pretty good and am not walking too well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Feel better NuggetsDad! That sounds painful.




Nuggetsdad said:


> Cool morning so I'm going to do the DJ exercise with Hombre in my yard . We already started the day on a high note with Hombre doing articles 2x each with 8 tied down all successfully done. This evening I'm subbing for the regular instructor so Nugget will get his training later and Hombre too will get a little more training time but there won't be much in the way of heeling because I twisted my knee pretty good and am not walking too well.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Lots of rolling thunder and lightning last night and this morning along with rain so no outdoor training today but Hombre has already done articles in the kitchen with 4 leather 4 metal tied down and was sent twice for each and all sends correctly gotten with only one self correction so he is definatly getting it but his returns are slow fronts poor . Last night both boys did good jobs although heeling was very very short only enough to make one turn and do the stand for signal exercise and the fig 8 with Hombre. Pickups with Hombre about the same but he is going over and returning over the HJ and his BJ COMING ALONG WELL. Both boys did gloves well although Hombre was a little slow leaving my side . Both boys go outs very well done but only Nugget was asked to jump as the pup did this earlier at home. Good session.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Interesting! Brady displayed the same 'unease' during ring setup practice and heeling on lead as he does at shows. Once the lead came off; his dancing, prancing ways came back ...

Faelan of course went through the roof with excitement and Aedan, well he too needs more exposure to being on the leash. Ring entrances themselves were great though 

And now I am off to visit my Towhee, then back home for some dog grooming; our hike this morning (I have the day off) got the dogs very wet, burr-y and dirty.

ETA: I am back from visiting Towhee  That girl needs a 'CAUTION: Wide Load' sign hanging from her caboose!! She is sitting with her legs stretched out straight and cannot even squat enough to poop properly!! It had better be puppy load or she is in for a good long diet ..........


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Staying home from the trial today. 

While grooming Brady, I found 2 (small and not too bad) potential hot spots on his left side. I surely do not want to risk his stressing and getting worse, associating the ring with discomfort, leaving him open to possible dog 'action' or to the increased possibility of infection.

Poor Brady, and of course it is muggy today which probably will not help and he is uncomfortable. More benadryl and sulfodene for him


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning I found out my recalls on Nugget and Hombre are not in the least bit solid. I let them out after feeding this morning in my FENCED yard and when I called them to come in they were barking and running around in the dark in pursuit of something a rabbit or chipmunk or whatever skunk possum raccoon or coyote but they chose to completely ignore me . This can't be tolerated so now they will only go out with the e-collar in place till they learn to come when called. In the ring at training or in Nuggets case there or a trial he always comes when called and Hombre at training 98% of the time but at home they think they don't have to listen but this must change not only because I want them to come when I call them but also for safety .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry you are facing this.

To date (knock on wood), the only dog I have that has ever needed more than one walk of shame has been my Towhee-who just did not have a proper foundation since her original family basically taught her keep away is a great game.

Anyway, good luck and happy your dogs weren't sprayed, fought with or otherwise harmed.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

1st Open A leg this morning! 198.5. 

Two 1/2 point deductions were for leaning on the front in anticipation of the finish, although the fronts were straight. I appreciate the judge (Brian Cleveland) for letting me know. That was very helpful. We'll work on that. I'm not sure about the other 1/2 point. Overall, she was awesome.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo Hoo !! Way to GO!

Congratulations, that is awesome 



Nairb said:


> 1st Open A leg this morning! 198.5.
> 
> Two 1/2 point deductions were for leaning on the front in anticipation of the finish, although the fronts were straight. I appreciate the judge (Brian Cleveland) for letting me know. That was very helpful. We'll work on that. I'm not sure about the other 1/2 point. Overall, she was awesome.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Nairb very nice congratulations!!!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

That is fantastic! A rare score for Open A, especially for a Novice A dog. You two ROCK!




Nairb said:


> 1st Open A leg this morning! 198.5.
> 
> Two 1/2 point deductions were for leaning on the front in anticipation of the finish, although the fronts were straight. I appreciate the judge (Brian Cleveland) for letting me know. That was very helpful. We'll work on that. I'm not sure about the other 1/2 point. Overall, she was awesome.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We just had a quick training session 

Weaves and teeters followed by sit stays with a deli bowl full of treats about 3 feet behind them with a chicken strip on top; Aedan did very very well (well so did Faelan and Brady but I kind of expect it from them LOL)

I walked behind them 3 times and broke off 3 pieces of the chicken each time to feed to them so they knew there was chicken freely available but the choose correctly


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats Nairb!

No training for a couple days since Penny isn't feeling good.

Part of the reason for that is she ran up to a skunk last night. The vet gave instructions for washing but she's still stinky.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No trial for Brady today either. The spots are much better, mostly healthy looking except for a few red edges. However, Aedan keeps reaching over & sniffing and then licking so best to keep Brady away from other dogs again. I might need to separate Brady & Aedan as well to give Brady the best chance to fully heal before the spots ever get nasty.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Well pleased with Hombre's progress on articles, he again this morning did them 2x each with no mistakes and really using his nose. All but scented ones are tied down and will remain tied to the mat for some time but he is doing great . Turns in place and speed of returns now need work . As soon as the dew dries off we will work in the yard . Nugget sat on a sit stay just a couple feet from Hombre and me and never moved " good boy"?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just finished a short session with Hombre in the yard ROF 3x very fast but again over running the DB so pickups were not good but enthusiasm was great! ROHJ 3x good going and coming back with 1 clean pickup out of three again great enthusiasm but his second jump he left BEFORE being sent and ticked the jump but the third one was the best left when told after being told WAIT and going on order with the one nice pickup and a good f+f . Amazing what Hombre will do for another lick off the cheese can. Today 2x gorgeous go outs ( baited) very fast very straight and he took both jumps on command but as he was licking his cheese from the stanchion I moved a little closer to the jumps but holding the cheese can in the hand doing the signal he knew a reward was his to be had if he went OVER and he did easily at 22 inches. The stanchion and gating are now at 65 feet more than we will encounter in any trial around here. We finished up with the fig8 done twice because he lagged on outside turn first time around. Pretty good session today with Hombre . Nugget and I will go do a little training out in the street to see if my knee will hold up and then ( hopefully ) a little work in the yard.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Open A leg #2 this morning. 196.5. Lost a point on the down stay, because she apparently licked herself. That point cost us HIT, because 197 from Open B won it. Very tough scoring judge. That said, I'm very happy with how she worked this weekend.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

With my knee brace on I was able to do a " little heeling " with Nugget on the street which after that we went in the yard and did the BJ 3x with 2 poor fronts , then the ROHJ 3x which he " ticked " on the first jump but did manage 2 of 3 straight fronts and I set him up for an auto finish but he didn't bite for it . Next Signal exercise pretty good and the DR which all three were done all good turns in place decent pickups out of the grass with2 straight fronts out of three. DOR 3x one straight one with a verbal down one with signal down all done well with quick drops. ROF decent pickups out of grass but he needed a slap on the butt to go faster which he got and then moved faster. Today wasn't Nuggets best session ever but it wasn't shabby either so his session was pretty good to.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Another very nice score and congrats again on your second leg. Tough scoring judges are alright as long as they are consistent with every exhibitor. Hope you get to show under the one I had last week in utility tough scoring would be an understatement but he WAS consistent.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Nairb said:


> Open A leg #2 this morning. 196.5. Lost a point on the down stay, because she apparently licked herself. That point cost us HIT, because 197 from Open B won it. Very tough scoring judge. That said, I'm very happy with how she worked this weekend.


Hmm. Not sure I've ever heard of a deduction for licking, but maybe she moved a fair amount while she did it. 

Anyway, still a great score, and a 2nd leg. 2 for 2 in Open A is sooo impressive.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

She licked her butt, but didnt move from her spot. The point off was probably justified. She's never done that, so I can't really fault her. How would she know it's not OK? Maybe just a one time thing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great Job!! Congratulations 




Nairb said:


> Open A leg #2 this morning. 196.5. Lost a point on the down stay, because she apparently licked herself. That point cost us HIT, because 197 from Open B won it. Very tough scoring judge. That said, I'm very happy with how she worked this weekend.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I decided to work some precision elements so I set up some mirrors in the training room which is small for sure but what I have 

*Brady* may actually be more precise heeling with my left arm down and swinging .. I have to play more with this but his butt does not flair .. at all... he still occasionally flairs slightly which is not that noticeable except they can throw his about turns wide! His fronts & finishes were nice- front work was with a narrow and short aerobic step. Good boy!

*Faelan* was a heeling machine and his fronts were nice once he remembered butt on the step LOL This step is actually narrow enough that if the hind legs are not tucked under the hips, they do not fit! So, once he remembered to tuck that butt, the fronts were really nice as were his finishes. Good boy!

*Aedan* has started flairing his butt a bit while his head and shoulder positions are perfect so we worked between 1 and 4 steps of perfect positioning. And we shaped the step - the narrowest and shortest platform he has seen but he figured it out


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Trained in the dark parking lot this morning...

Straight line heeling with lots of fast/slow transitions. 

Figure 8

Lots of multiple fronts with very few finishes, to try to get rid of the leaning in anticipation of the finish that we got nailed for on Saturday.

Signals


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nairb said:


> She licked her butt, but didnt move from her spot. The point off was probably justified. She's never done that, so I can't really fault her. How would she know it's not OK? Maybe just a one time thing.


Must have been excessive because the judge you had on Sunday is very good and very experienced. She would not take the point otherwise. .
I like showing to her.. you get the score you earned..
Congrats on your two legs.. you should be very happy! Awesome job!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Titan1 said:


> Must have been excessive because the judge you had on Sunday is very good and very experienced. She would not take the point otherwise. .
> I like showing to her.. you get the score you earned..
> Congrats on your two legs.. you should be very happy! Awesome job!


Thanks. Yes. I agree it was probably justified. I showed under her in Novice too, and she was fair and consistent.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

H ombré this morning did his full set of articles twice for each and was correct but he did pick up one incorrect one at first and self corrected. Now I know he is using his nose so two things need to be done and they are keeping the articles tied down and start working on the mouthing especially on metal. This afternoon training at club before my class starts and especially spend time with Nugget because of Sunday's double trial at one location another 2 plus hour ride but if we can get a leg or hopefully two it will be very well worth it.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Went ahead and dropped the entry in the mail for the show on Oct 17-18. Hopefully, we can earn leg #3 that weekend. Then, I plan to show as much as I can in the Open A class, within the 60 day window. Meanwhile, its getting close to time to start training a lot more Utility stuff. I hope to be ready for that by Spring. We'll see.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Why do some people refuse to take help training their dog when it is sooo obvious that they need it ? I have a woman in my class who " thinks " she is a good trainer but in reality is terrible knows little and as far as AKC obedience rules are concerned is definatly ignorant of them . Tonight was the last time I will attempt to help this person I'm not going to get frustrated with her anymore.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats Nairb!

Penny felt better today so she went to class. She was very calm and the instructor was impressed with her progress. The only thing that went wrong was the recalls with distractions. She snagged the large ball both times and brought it to me. I need to buy a couple balls for practice at home since she keeps gravitating towards it. I also need to work on pop up stands this week.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club was 50/50 with both boys. Nugget wasn't into it not that he wouldn't have qualified in both class's but just a little sloppy on some parts such as go outs a little off center and most fronts crooked . He also on one of the jumps on the BJ ticked the last board and heeling was less than perfect with a bump and a lag on outside turn of fig8 plus he went wide on a turn.

Hombre tonight did OOS sits and downs very well both the three minute sit and five minute down where a few far older dogs broke. It still amazes me the excuses people come up with why their dogs did this or that. His go outs again very very nice but after taking the HJ he balked at the first attempt at the bar but took it after my resetting him 2x. Heeling was decent and his pickups on DB work are getting better. SFE needed to be repeated as the first one ( done by a stranger) he moved a front foot about 3-4 inches but it still would be pts.off. Gloves tonight he was slow leaving my side but did get each glove correctly . The ROHJ and ROF the pickups are getting better but he does do each exercise on the first order and is coming back over the jump at 22 inches. Recalls 3x fronts being the only flaw very fast immediate return when called and nice finish's.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning's session was fully under the lights as I need to go in to work a bit early (who sets up meetings for first thing in the morning, anyway?)

Anyway, I set up a becoming familiar pattern with the AFrame, tunnel and pause table. The High Jump was set up against the house while the bar jump was set up about 40 feet across from the High Jump. The Broad jump was set up about 5 feet from the bar jump and about 12 feet from the clothesline pole and tomato plants.

To spice things up, I used coated chicken for Go Out baits (use apparent later  ). This morning was more about rhythm and semi complete exercises.

*Faelan:
*Signals very very nice 
Go Outs & directed jumping very nice (the 1 finish also very nice)
ROF: I love this boy's retrieves!! Fronts were slightly off.
ROHJ: Beautiful wait, send, retrieve, hold, return. Front was slightly off
MSFE: Beautiful with a really nice finish
BJ: Perfect 
Pivots: #1, #2 really nice, #3 always a work in progress

*Brady:* 
Heeling with signals were really nice other than the drop, I rewarded each individual signal. He stepped in a single step on the drop so we repeated.
Go Outs and directed jumping. Go Outs were perfect and because of the shadows I took a single step towards the directed jump each time and he did great.
ROF: Ah HAAA, the boy fell for it!! I tossed the dumbbell close to the Go Out spot and lo 'n behold, he started searching for chicken breading!! Walk out to let him know we were definitely aborting the exercise to repeat. He did great the second time (remember that question I was asked about what I would do if my dog ever refuses a retrieve? that is one solution)
ROHJ: Perfect 
Broad Jump: Perfect, that boy has height over the jump, not sure I like that much but its cute (not efficient jumping)
MSFE: really really nice!

*Aedan:* 
Heeling just 1 to 4 steps really cute. Started working on right turns which were really nice as were his pivots.
Dumbbell: we have progressed to his reaching 3 feet for the dumbbell and he is doing well except he started dropping it in front position so the hold hold while stroking slowly was refreshed.
Go Outs with distant sits  Very very cute!
Broad Jumps with 2 boards were a mixed bag. The good news is he learned 'pretend' jumps don't earn a reward -- you know when the seem to jump but there are no boards under them   Gotta love the whole learning process. Once he jumped OVER the boards he seemed very excited to have figured out what to do with my standing besides the boards


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Drop in at SCKC this morning went very well for both boys especially the wild child. We did at least eight go outs and all were very fast with only one MAYBE a half pt.off. What really pleased me was Hombre taking the jump at 22inches and I'm talking BAR JUMP the HJ WAS ALSO TAKEN on one order . Most go outs were unbaited but a couple for direction purposes were. Again the OOS S+D well done by the pup with more dogs in the ring than he has ever seen before about 19. Heeling for both pretty nice and definatly better than last night. Gloves with the (Challenge ) better far less hesitation to leave my side and pickups not bad at least better than the DB. NUGGET WORKED WITH MORE ENTHUSIASM than yesterday but still not really up up. Nuggets fronts today far better than yesterday's exercises. All in all a better improved session for both with the exception of Hombres BJ which he did better yesterday but he didn't refuse to do anything today and today another stranger gave him the SFE2x not a hair moved. The only thing that really wasn't upbeat was off leash heeling which I shouldn't have done in the first place because I know Hombre isn't quite ready for it yet . It wasn't terrible but the mistakes he made and there were a couple I couldn't do any correction on shame on me .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning is cool & crisp -- I could see my breath  That said, I am in a fluffy & comfy bathrobe so did not want to work any heeling or such precision exercises where the dogs should be able to see where my hipline is LOL

So I set up articles inside on an area rug that has not been vacuumed this morning and had 5 chew toys laying about in the dining room. Sending from the kitchen so the pile was probably 20 feet away and the (older) dogs had to go through 2 doorless doorways.

*Faelan:* Pretending to hand off to the judge got him very antsy  Nice pivots, beautiful charges to the pile, the metal one he picked up and put back down to continue working the pile (odd for him) but chose the correct article and brought it back. Leather was gorgeous send, selection, pickup and return. Both pivots were nice & tight but he was hyped up enough so there was some mouthing as he turned from the pile. Fronts were very nice ! Metal and leather each done once.

*Brady:* using the same article set. His pivots need tightening but he charged to the pile, immediately and firmly picked up the correct article and firmly held while he trotted back to really nice fronts  Metal and leather both done once (I rarely repeat id a correct choice has been made once an exercise has been trained)

*Aedan:* Just one article with the toys. For the metal article I had to move close and ended up picking up the article for him to take - he was nose bopping it and ignoring the chew toys so I'll take it for his first time ever. His run to the 'pile was wonderful and I ran backwards for him to front  Nice. His leather?? What and awesome boyo he is: charging to the 'pile' and snatching the article with a firm hold to coming running back -- much excitement and praise not to mention the treats he earned. We did metal x 3 and leather x 2. I don't think he has any aversion to metal but rather he was unsure if he was supposed to pick it up from the floor.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Brady is in a soft zen type collar so this mornings sessions were based on that  Oddly, the collar is perfectly positioned to prevent any slight forging!

I set up ring gates with the High Jump and Bar Jump - fully in the backyard and free of pressure.

*Brady:* Heeling with precision so short segments followed by signals. Then a few (baited) Go Outs and then front work where he had to find front no matter where I was: angled, back to him, 3 feet away etc.

*Aedan:* Short segments of precision heeling, followed by starting front games - straight and short for his level of training. Then a few Go Outs (baited) and he had an unanticipated distraction that 'broke' his sit button  A neighbor across the street was loading his car and quite noisy in the morning stillness, so Aedan learned about my walking in to break off the exercise (ie no reward or praise just walking in and walking him back to starting position). The 2nd time he was better but still too slow for criteria so repeat. The 3rd time he focused and got to party for the correct choices being made.

*Faelan: *We started with heeling and signals -- he was again forgey with excitement  Signals were good. Next up were some really nice! Go Outs with beautiful directed jumping. We then did a few pivots followed by fronting games  He was about 90% perfect on his fronts - his first my back turned and probably say 270 degrees away from him was off; he did go beyond finish position but did not quite swing his butt enough for straight. He self corrected so earned praise but no reward and his retry was great!! Party for being such a clever boy.

Overall, quick but active sessions for each of the dogs. Oh yeah, I am wearing another long bathrobe so finding heel position could have been a bit of a challenge


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The best laid plans - I wanted to take Nugget training last night as it was the last time I could in a formal setting before this weekends trial but the poor guy got stung in the face and swelled up so instead he went to my vet . $126 but worth it his swelling has come down considerably but not 100% as of yet. 

Hombre and I did go training and the pup did well. He took both HJ and Bar Jump at 22 inches on the first order after beautiful go outs. He also did the BJ at 46 inches clearing easily and giving a great front YES?. I couldn't do any heeling because of my knee but we did gloves which all three were gotten correctly from mid ring but pickups still need LOTS of work. Articles in the morning coming along but he has done them better as yesterday he self corrected a couple times. ROHJ and ROF pickups only problem with both exercises as fronts holding his can of cheese in front of me seems to draw him in straight. Recalls nice very fast and finish' s right on. We introduced the MSFE last night and tried signals from just a couple feet both exercises will need practice . Hombre was up and tried hard to please me so even though Nugget was at home the pup made my evening training a good time . I subbed last night and comparing Hombre to others older longer in training dogs he is well above the average.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Fell better Nugget & NuggetsDad too!

My dogs had the morning off, no particular reason other than time getting away from me ...


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

A day of (mostly) agony, with some birght spots, for me and the Maple girl in Utility B today in Kennewick, WA.

There were two OB trials today, one in the morning and one in the afternoon. I figured that showing twice in Utility and twice in Open would be too much, so I tried for OTCH points (those elusive OTCH points..) from Utility only. I entered the morning and afteroon shows. 

Some background: I drove to the trial on Thursday. The Motel 6 I'm staying in is close to a nature preserve in the Columbia River called Bateman Island. I've been there before at prior trials and knew ther was some shoreline I could throw a bumper from for Maple. So, after I had set up at the trial and checked into the motel, I took the dogs to Bateman Island. We were no more than 20 yards from the parking lot, walking on the bicycle path that led to the causeway to the island when the dogs encountered a skunk. I didn't actually see the skunk and I'm not even sure they were sprayed or they both brushed against recently sprayed vegetation, but they both reeked. 

I continued on down to the island. I threw the bumper many times for Maple, but of course, water is totally ineffective at washing off skunk musk. There was not much I could do about it from a motel room. The sun was setting and I can't drive at night so driving around a strange city looking for a place to buy skunk remedies was out of the question. Not to mention that it would have been difficult to wash a dog in a motel bathtub with no sprayer attachement. I threw a sheet and several towels on the motel bed and laid down several crate pads on the floor in the hope of intercepting the odor and not getting hit with a big cleaing fee. The next morning, I gathered up all the bedding and put it in my van and took it to the dog show with me. The van reeks. 

On to the show, with me and the crew smelling rather rank. 

Maple was high as a kite this morning. On their walk before the trial, I ran into a man throwing a bumper for a 13-year old lab in the river next to the trial. He said there is very little current in the River (the Columbia) by the trial site. The whole reason I had been at Bateman Island was the sheltered area where I could throw a bumper. I was afraid of possible currents in the big water. The Columbia is huge at that area. I took Maple several times today to the river for bumpers. Sure enough, the current was mild and Maple had no problems. Cleaner water and shoreline, no sandburrs, and NO SKUNKS. Bateman Island is off my list as a good dog-walking spot. 

She was bouncing off the trees and just about ready to go into orbit. It was Utility pattern 6, with DR first. She raced out to #3 when sent for #2. I don’t think she was even looking for my signal. She just wanted to race out and grab something for the joy of racing and grabbing. Next, we were to move to the near the ring entrance to begin signals. Maple caught sight of two strangers she had to meet and raced out. We were excused to the walk of shame back to our set up. (We have, BTW, been doing a ton of work on her issues of running out to say hello. She's very good in my home ring and in my instructor's ring, but obviously is not generalizing the concept of NO ViSITING DURING RING TIME.

In retrospect, I believe it was partly my attitude after the wrong glove that caused her to leave. I am (slowly) beginning to realize that she is more likely to run out when she senses I am unhappy. So, my goal in the afternoon class was to not act displeased, no matter what. 

Shortly after Maple’s abortive run, Alder the old poodle boy finished up his 17th RAE leg. (i.e., 7th RAE 2 leg.) 3 more, and he will be completely retired from OB. 

I took Maple for a swim and ate lunch waiting for Round 2. 

Maple was much calmer by lunch. The weather was warming (and I think she wasn’t as hungry after sharing my lunch). 

The glove was again #2 and the exercise order was 6 again. A rerun of the morning in a different ring with a different judge. Maple had no problem this time except a very bad turn (1/2 pt). I praised the heck out of her and was careful to keep her attention going to the ring entrance to set up for signals. Maple’s heeling was good. Flaws were forging on slow and a couple wide turns. Signals were great. A slightly crooked front. Minus 2.5 pts.

Next were go-outs. Fabulous go-outs. Went straight and sat. (The NO-SITS on the go-outs have been a problem I spent a LOT of time on the past month. It was a tremendous relief when she turned and sat both times.) We lost no points on the high. On the bar, I didn’t turn until she was over the jump (instead of while she was in mid-air). I lost us a point for that. Fronts and finishes all straight. 

MSFE: No points lost.

Articles. First article was leather. Maple went out and, without hardly any searching, picked up the correct leather. Then she dropped it. She carefully checked out all the other articles and went back to the correct leather. She picked it up. And dropped it. She checked the other articles again. She briefly picked up the correct one, dropped it again and went for a metal. I think it was the skunk odor that had her confused. 

She lost 0 points on the metal. Straight front, straight finish and no problem finding it. A 196 run except for leather NQ The winner of the class was Kathy and her Bouv with a 193.5. I think that NQ was more painful for me than the Excusal for her running out of the ring. The class was small, 7 dogs with 4 OTCH points for first and 1 for second place, but I really wanted those 4 points. 

Such is Utility and the "If only" days. Saturday and Sunday are one trial each per day. I'm entered in UT and Open both days. If we can't get OTCH points, it'd be nice to get at least a UDX leg out of the weekend.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> PalouseDogs I've had that kind of a weekend I feel your disappointment.

Hombre - Articles this morning 2x each with 4 of each tied down he really used his nose this morning and got them all right away with just one that he put his mouth on but did not try to pickup he really is getting the exercise , now to work the fronts on the return and a little on mouthing which we have been working on and is getting better.

Nugget hasn't been trained since Tues. and I tried a little heeling on the street . He was sloppy but this knee is causing the problem because I can't walk right and I'm throwing him off. I think the meniscus cartilage is torn so Im going to have to hobble around. Tomorrow we have a 2 trial day and the way I'm walking we will be lucky to Q but I'm only looking for UDX legs so with luck maybe pick up one.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Did a run through last night. A couple of fronts off and a little fumbling on one of the pick-ups, but great otherwise. Now that her heeling is close to where I want it, fronts are our main project.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So far no training for my dogs today - well, no skills training.

Brady accompanied me down to the shore to pick up a couple hundred pounds of food and got to see and hear trucks, walk around the weigh station and surrounds, watch people doing all kinds of exchanges between vehicles and generally just acclimation.

Then errands to the drug store, bank and a few other places.

Then home while I returned a few calls etc and ending up skipping our classes since Barb asked me to head up to visit Towhee early and check temperatures (MaeMae caused an alert to go out since her temp is 99.2 so a doggie midwife is now on call), do a few bitch checks and sterilize Towhee's pool so it could air out for a few days. Aedan went on that adventure so he too had some acclimation etc, Towhee is looking great but somewhat ready to lighten her load.

Now I'm home and have a bunch of things to do so I am unsure if the dogs will get actual training today but I have Sho n Go activities tomorrow


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I might regret this, but bit the bullet and sent a couple things out this afternoon.... 










Am still freaky deaked out about getting out there, but the boy and I aren't getting any younger.  

Other thing - I posted this on my fb page because I was so geeked out about finding this treat pouch. It literally is just like a pocket as far as being all "flat" and secure. 










I was wearing a show jacket this morning/afternoon while trying it out, but think it would be just as discreet and "keep the dog guessing if it's there" if I were wearing a button down shirt or sweatshirt.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

This morning, there wasn't as heavy a dew fall at the show site. Yesterday, the dew fall didn't burn off until around noon. I got tired of wet feet. This morning was nice, partly cloudy and about 60 degrees. I took Maple for a swim in river, then walked the Rally Exc course. 

Alder's Rally Exc run was just before I went into Utility B with Maple. Alder's run was not our best because his handler screwed up 3 signs. Nonetheless, the kindly judge passed us. 

When Maple was having trouble with articles at the end of her Util A period, I tried to improve her confidence with the 6th pair of articles. Just before her run, I would scent each of the 6th pair in turn and have her retrieve those as singles. Hard to get the wrong article when there is only one to choose from and (I hoped) it would help fix in her mind what she was looking for. I haven't done that in a long time, since she hasn't had much trouble with articles in a while. 

However, since she had trouble on articles the day before, I wanted to do the 6th article retrieve before we went in. I had just enough time after Alder's Rally run to do both retrieves and then it our turn. 

Amazingly, it was Utility VI again, with Directed Retrieve first, and glove 2 again, just like both runs the day before. Maple did a nice pivot and raced out and got the correct glove and raced back without killing it. I later learned she lost 0 pts. The pivot was nicer than I thought. 

Next were signals. Maples heeling was, I thought, better than yesterday, signals were nice (as usual), front was a little crooked, finish was nice. Later learned she had lost 2.5 pts.

Next were go-outs. Again, two very nice go-outs, straight down the center, with a turn and a sit both times. This time I remembered at the last minute to turn as she was going over the jump. I seemed to get hypnotized watching my dog go to the jump and forget my part. Later learned she lost 1 pt on Directed Jumping for a couple of crooked fronts or finishes somewhere. 

Next was Moving Stand for Exam. I think we lost 0.5 for a slightly crooked finish or maybe a crooked stand. 

The articles were last and after yesterday, I was most worried about them. I chose metal first. Maple went out took a quick look at the articles...and then sniffed intently at the grass next to the articles. Both of the prior dogs had also been distracted by the same spot. She sniffed for about 2 hours (or so it seemed to me standing there thinking about another blown run). Then she stuck her nose in the air and sniffed at something in the breeze. I was thinking I should take the NQ and give her a second command when she focused on the pile and casually picked up the correct metal. 

Second article was the leather. She has more trouble with leather than metal. She trotted out the pile, almost immediately picked up the right one...and dropped it. She sniffed some more. A helicopter flew over very low. She stared up at it and did a little air sniffing. I was losing hope. Finally, she went back to sniffing in the pile. She had dropped the correct one off to the side and had a little trouble figuring out where it had gone to. In the end, she found it and brought it back. I could breathe again.

I knew we'd lost a bundle of points on the articles, but was hoping the rest of the run was good enough to eek out a first. The long-haired Shepherd, Phoebe, had a very nice run right after us. Unlike most of the other dogs, Phoebe didn't get distracted by whatever the attraction in the grass was. However, she didn't sit on either of her go-outs. (I could empathize, since that's the problem I've spent most of the last few weeks working on with Maple). A lot of the other dogs NQ's or obviously lost a lot of points, so I knew either Maple or Phoebe had first. 

While the rest of Util B was running, I had a nice run with Alder in Rally Adv. Alder finished just as they were calling qualifiers back to Utility B for awards. 

Maple took FIRST!!!! in Utility B with a score of 191. Phoebe was second with 190.5. Again, it was a small class of only 7 dogs, so 4 OTCH pts for first place and 1 pt for second. This was Maple's first Utility win. That triples our total OTCH pts from 2 to 6. Only 94 to go! I hope we live long enough to get there. 

In Open B, the broad jump was first and Maple, the stinker, walked it. Oh, well, it couldn't knock me off Cloud 9. It was all practice after that, so I worked on getting her to ease up on the slow (getting bad about forging there) and a few other things. I didn't bother checking scores since I'm sure I NQ'd myself on several of the exercises talking to her or reminding to front straight. 

My friend Gisela picked up Alder's ribbons for Rally Advanced while I was in Open with Maple. The old boy scored a 99 and second place. He won a metal treat container. 

After obedience was over, I fashioned a kind of broad jump-looking thing from towels and other items in the car and did a little training at the edge of show site. I also did a little work with articles in a place that looked likely to have distracting smells. Clearly, I need to get Maple doing more work on articles in parks and other places with lots of enticing odors. The B classes so often feel like the place where you are forced to confront all those training problems you glossed over when you were just trying to get those Qs in the A classes.

Then I took Maple for a swim and Alder for a wade in the river. Gisela and I sat through the raffle, but neither of us won anything. Now, I'm back in the motel room with two tired sleepy dogs who are still a bit skunky, but not nearly as smelly as yesterday. 

Kelly Cassidy
Pullman, WA


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Good for you, Megora! Nothing like a looming show to inspire a whole lot of training.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora, Nice! You'll be fine. Just take a deep breath before each exercise, and don't over-think it. 

PalouseDogs, congrats on the win!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

PalouseDogs said:


> Good for you, Megora! Nothing like a looming show to inspire a whole lot of training.


Oh.... We've been training all along.... I enjoy training. If they hand out ribbons and rewards for training - my dogs and me win. : I just don't enjoy obedience trialing though - or have not gotten that bug going yet. I was feeling pretty cocky before a fun match last week.... and had to go in and correct Bertie for leaning over (not breaking his stay) to sniff at the dog next to him. First time any of my dogs have actually noticed there's other dogs in the lineup. >.<


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the UB win & Q and for Rally too!!




PalouseDogs said:


> This morning, there wasn't as heavy a dew fall at the show site. Yesterday, the dew fall didn't burn off until around noon. I got tired of wet feet. This morning was nice, partly cloudy and about 60 degrees. I took Maple for a swim in river, then walked the Rally Exc course.
> 
> Alder's Rally Exc run was just before I went into Utility B with Maple. Alder's run was not our best because his handler screwed up 3 signs. Nonetheless, the kindly judge passed us.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins!! Go for it 

And okay jealous here! Entries in this area are $30, $32 and up and from some of the pictures I've seen, the venues are nicer too!



Megora said:


> I might regret this, but bit the bullet and sent a couple things out this afternoon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Grins!! Go for it
> 
> And okay jealous here! Entries in this area are $30, $32 and up and from some of the pictures I've seen, the venues are nicer too!


Oh they aren't all that cheap.... I just printed up a premium for December at a much smaller show site that's going to cost $31 an entry.... 

These 2 shows get a lot of entries (I think) and/or the clubs keep the entries low to encourage students to enter multiple classes (which they do). 

I was quibbling to my one teacher who was asking me if I've gone any further in rally with Bertie... I just told her "no" - because by the time I fill out entries for obedience and conformation - it's already pretty expensive.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today was awesome!!

We went to a Show n Go up at Tails and not only did my boys do a wonderful job, but I met up with a few Fenzi students as well  No, my dogs were not perfect but they were happy pancy doggies with attitude & style -- and they were statues on their stays !

*Faelan:* had Utility followed by Open. No real warm up for either since Brady was in the opposite rings - perhaps 2 minutes of warm ups. His biggest 'flaw' was some mouthing but since this only started since he had that huge tooth extracted I tend to let it go. His Go Outs were perfect as were most other exercises; I requested a finish about 1/2 the time. His Open was really really nice with his making a really good choice about returning over the high jump after an angled throw. OOS groups were perfect.

*Brady:* ran Novice and Open. In Novice he was relaxed and confident, strutting an happy until the judge got on his tail for heel on lead; then he lost some focus so we repeated and he did fine. Figure 8 really nice - I need to remember to do my part in giving him enough clearance for the posts - he did great today when I didn't cut it short. Heel Free really nice, SFE and recalls very nice. Groups = perfect!! Open, his heeling was somewhat wide at times for him, within regs but a bit wide. ROF, ROHJ and BJ jumps were all picture perfect. His drop on the recall, while he responded immediately, it took 2 steps to fully drop so we'll break that out & work on it. We did not do OOS groups.

*Aedan:* woohoo!! He did wonderfully! He took a minute or so to acclimate and start offering focus as it began getting crowded and there were crates being set up and dogs being warmed up but really not long at all. The first attempt into the ring he lost focus to a dog chewing a bully stick so we backed up and repeated which he did fine. Play time!! Then 3 steps of Heel on Lead followed by PLAYTIME. Then a sit for exam with a food reward. The perhaps 15 feet of off lead heeling (very nice) using pocket hand support and playtime!! We finished with a full length recall with my splitting my legs and offering up his toy (a knotted tug with a fleece ball and strings at the end, 3 cow udders and a grip for me). Best of all, he made it totally clear that not only does he consider the ring a beautiful place to be but that he prefers the tug & personal play to food rewards - this will be huge as he starts to wean off of rewards   

Overall and excellent excellent day - I learned a few areas that can use more work but their ring attitudes are my current focus hot spot right now and it was totally positive !

ETA: And it was brought to my attention that my Faelaney actually has all 3 of his required first places if I choose to continue on towards his OTCh. Unlikely since it takes a level of commitment (timewise, financial and dedication to training) that I doubt I can commit to, but hey its nice to say I have my firsts and he is OTCh pointed


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Some good some not so good . Nugget NQ utility both trials today first one he walked in after the stand signal right behind me , another first ever. Second trial he just sniffed and sniffed around the articles and forgot what he was supposed to do and just grabbed one. Not all his fault the bitch before him had just finished coming out of season and Nugget is intact and hormones took over . No UDX leg today but he got a 1961/2 in one trial and a 1981/2 in the other with a first place and a H.I.T.out of Open B this is a big deal because around here an open win is tough to get so I'm very pleased and he picked up some O.T.C.H. points too??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> I was quibbling to my one teacher who was asking me if I've gone any further in rally with Bertie... I just told her "no" - because by the time I fill out entries for obedience and conformation - it's already pretty expensive.


I know how you feel, Flip has like 6 RAE legs but I just can't bring myself to pay that amount of money for something I honestly don't enjoy all that much. And I'm considering just training Phoenix for the WCX rather than going for JH - I keep calculating how much it will cost to earn a JH even if he passes every time, and it's not seeming worth it at the moment, while I'm kind of financially strapped.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your winning Open B, HIT and OTCh points 

There was a girlie in her sexy panties at the Sho 'n Go today and I was quite happy Faelan was the dog after her  No excuse for the mouthing of the scent articles but perhaps part of the reason? The owner mentioned she went in right before the Goshen shows Brady was entered in, so probably on day 10 ... good boy Faelaney !


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella is probably going to get tired of training fronts after today, but they really do need a lot of work. The biggest problem is that she has been crashing in to me as of late. Fortunately, it only happened once during the trials last week. Over the last week, she has bumped me almost every time. I'm in the process of putting a stop to that. We had four different sessions of fronts. One early this morning, and 3 during the Vikings game. Good thing there are 3 weeks till the next trial.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Some good some not so good . Nugget NQ utility both trials today first one he walked in after the stand signal right behind me , another first ever. Second trial he just sniffed and sniffed around the articles and forgot what he was supposed to do and just grabbed one. Not all his fault the bitch before him had just finished coming out of season and Nugget is intact and hormones took over . No UDX leg today but he got a 1961/2 in one trial and a 1981/2 in the other with a first place and a H.I.T.out of Open B this is a big deal because around here an open win is tough to get so I'm very pleased and he picked up some O.T.C.H. points too??


Awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on the OTCH pts and HIT! I feel your pain on articles.



Nuggetsdad said:


> Some good some not so good . Nugget NQ utility both trials today first one he walked in after the stand signal right behind me , another first ever. Second trial he just sniffed and sniffed around the articles and forgot what he was supposed to do and just grabbed one. Not all his fault the bitch before him had just finished coming out of season and Nugget is intact and hormones took over . No UDX leg today but he got a 1961/2 in one trial and a 1981/2 in the other with a first place and a H.I.T.out of Open B this is a big deal because around here an open win is tough to get so I'm very pleased and he picked up some O.T.C.H. points too??


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked articles with the pup this morning and three of the four times I sent him he went out used his nose without messing around and found and brought the correct one to me , however the fourth send his mind was on his reward and he kicked a couple articles mixing them up and tangling the string and so his mind said " get the article any article " and he TRIED PICKING UP A TIED ONE and self corrected then another tied one but finally he got the correct one but I think he DID NOT scent it out but rather a visual assumption that it isn't tied so it is the right one. I'm not planning on taking articles off his mat for awhile and this just fortifies this as the way to go with Hombre because I still think if they weren't tied down he would just grab anything . Club tonight and several friends and club members were at the trial yesterday and everyone did well a UD leg was earned and a CDX leg also a UDX leg and a couple placements so there will be some serious bragging tonight as a couple of these people got their first legs in the various class's and only two others out of the group besides myself have ever gotten an OTCH so they are pretty excited with their accomplishments and rightly so.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I didn't take Nuggget to club tonight as I thought he earned a day off. Hombre tonight for whatever reason showed a remarkable improvement in his pickups on the DB and gloves darn near perfect. My knee didn't allow for much in the way of heeling but his work wasn't bad considering his teammate couldn't hardly walk. The DJ exercise go outs to die for UNBAITED beautiful sits when ordered to sit. The HJ was taken at 22 inches very nicely but the bar was again a problem. In open ring the BJ well done ( 4 boards close together ) good front 2x. OOS s+d he blew the long sit with about 15 seconds to go this earned him a correction and a 5 minute sit instead of the down today Hombre was the only dog to blow the exercise. Tomorrow at SCKC.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My crew had yesterday off since they were so active on Sunday and they may be getting today off as well  

Much excitement yesterday about Ms Towhee so I really did not rest well last night -- all is good but I received a request to go check on her and take her temperature since nesting behavior has begun -- her temp was 100 so nothing happening just yet which is great news since the doggie midwife is available starting today. Then of course I had to visit with the people, dogs & puppies


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> My crew had yesterday off since they were so active on Sunday and they may be getting today off as well
> 
> Much excitement yesterday about Ms Towhee so I really did not rest well last night -- all is good but I received a request to go check on her and take her temperature since nesting behavior has begun -- her temp was 100 so nothing happening just yet which is great news since the doggie midwife is available starting today. Then of course I had to visit with the people, dogs & puppies


Okay.. I squeeked a little out loud... Give her a kiss from me!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre was a BAD boy this morning after training we came home and I fed all of them , let them out and then went out to get lunch for myself. I was gone 40 minutes when I returned I found my brand new pillow with the stuffing pulled out of it. 

Nugget this morning was awesome his utility exercises very very well done . Articles he went to the pile no messing around and brought the correct one all 4 times he was sent. Wish he would have done it Sunday at the trial like that. Signals too no walking in on me and his heeling wasn't too bad considering my inability to walk at a pace he was trained to heel too. Today in both open and utility exercises of all the fronts he gave me on gloves all three of them ROHJ and ROF articles and the DJ exercise only two fronts weren't dead on. I think somebody slipped a ringer in on me Nugget has been improving on fronts but today he was sensational very pleased with him . Now if he will just do as well at the next trial. 

The " Challenge" too worked quite well and is catching on to the MSFE this exercise will be very nice shortly if his progress keeps going as it has lately. The DOR although he knows what down means will take awhile . He did do it twice today but his reaction to the command is SLOW. He did several go outs but one was off to the right way to far so bait had to be used to get direction again but this was done when the ring next to us had a lot of activity going on and he was distracted not unusual for a young green dog. BJ pretty nice with one of two fronts right on. Only at 36 inches but all 4 boards . Gloves all three gotten correctly but leaving me is slow and his taking my mark questionable sometimes. Yesterday his pickups of gloves and articles and the DB were very very nice but today he regressed back to poor pickups even with my saying easy easy he still knocked the gloves and DB all over the floor. The pup did a good job heeling especially with his teammate being out of sync. Overall a very good session. No OOS s+d were done because a lab bit a golden puppy and there was quite a commotion and I was unwilling to risk either of my dogs with the lab on s+d. The puppy was ok but screamed and cryed a bunch and it upset me so no way was I willing to take a chance with my two boys.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday I posted about a puppy getting bit at SCKC the woman who the puppy belongs to really had a much worse thing happen. When I checked my e- mail I was informed this lady that I've know for over 25 years also had her daughter suddenly pass away yesterday morning. Losing a child even though the child is an adult really sucks . I can't imagine how terrible she feels.

I'm waiting for the repairman to fix my tractor so I got out Hombres articles- very pleased with the boy this morning sent 2 X for each m+ l and he worked the pile quickly returning to me with the correct one each time without any messing around and even gave a couple straight fronts. ?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggets Dad, that's terrible. Can't imagine.

Congrats to Nairb on those two legs and awesome scores!

Trying to play catch-up. No legs for us, but we continue working hard and having fun. Well, I did take Monday off from class and didn't go for run-threws today with the puppy class watching, but a couple days off to regroup won't make or brake anything. Tomorrow is the first day dogs are allowed back on the boardwalk since the beginning of May. Finley and I will be one of the first ones there...I want to check out the waves, so pretty when a storms coming and just enjoy the morning.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's hard to believe but Hombre will be 1 year old Sat. The " Challenge " did his articles this morning and got them correctly but not nearly as cleanly as yesterday his mind was too much on the reward and if a couple weren't tied down he would have brought the wrong one. YOUTH !!!








Training tonight at SCKC


----------

